# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Huế - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Huế

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Huế* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Huế*.

*>> Tham khảo địa chỉ mua sắm đặc sản ở Huế*

*Mè Xững

*_Mè xững là sản phẩm truyền thống của cố đô Huế. Bản chất thanh lịch, cần cù, khéo léo của người dân Kinh kỳ đã tạo nên loại kẹo nức tiếng thiên hạ này bằng những nguyên vật liệu quen thuộc của đất cát miền Trung. Mè (vừng) và xững (cách hoán đường) hợp thành tên kẹo. 

Ngoài vừng còn có bột đậu, mạch nha, bánh đa nữa. Hoán đường cộng với gia giảm nguyên vật liệu là khâu quan trọng nhất. Nó làm nên các loại mè xửng khác nhau.
Mè xững có rất nhiều loại:
- Mè xững gói 
- Mè xững hộp 
-Mè xững giòn 
- Mè đen
Mè xững dẻo, dẻo đến mức có thể cuộn tròn hoặc bẻ gập thanh kẹo, nhưng bỏ tay ra nó lại trở về cái thế ban đầu. Mè xửng giòn, thành phần bột đậu nhiều hơn, đường ít hơn, được bọc ngoài một lớp bánh đa nướng, ăn giòn tan trong miệng. Mè xửng gương, giơ lên ngắm thấy trong suốt như gương. Mè xửng đen gồm toàn vừng đen bùi và bổ…


Mè xững

Người xứ Huế có thói quen phong nhã: uống trà sen (ướp bằng sen ở hồ Tĩnh Tâm) và nhâm nhi thanh mè xửng, vừa thưởng thức vừa ngẫm nghĩ, hoặc vừa thưởng thức vừa đọc sách. Một nét văn hóa rất Huế.Có thể nói, mè xửng đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng văn hóa Huế vậy.


Mè xững Thành Hưng

Người Huế đi vô Sài Gòn, ra Hà Nội, hay ra nước ngoài ai cũng mang theo mấy chục gói mè xững làm quà cho người thân, bạn bè. Người Hà Nội bây giờ khi uống trà Thái Nguyên cũng thích nhai mè xững...
Những người khách du lịch đến Huế, cũng chọn Mè xững làm quà mang về.


Mè xững dòn

Nếu bạn chưa biết mua Mè xững ở đâu cho ngon, Didau sẽ tư vấn cho bạn một số địa điểm, để bạn có thể sở hữu những gói mè xững ngon và ý nghĩa:

Ngày nay, ở thành phố Huế có hàng chục cơ sở sản xuất mè xững: Song Hỷ, Thiên Hương, Thông Hương, Thanh Bình, Song Nhân, Nam Thuận, Hồng Thuận… Nếu bạn muốn mua mè xửng ngon, xin về phố Huỳnh Thúc Kháng bên bờ sông Gia Hội, tới số nhà 135 – đó là mè xững Nam Thuận. Ngay bên cạnh là mè xửng Hồng Thuận.

Mách nhỏ: Bạn có thể mua mè xững Thành Hưng,Cơ sở sản xuất mè xững Thành Hưng, một thương hiệu rất nổi tiếng ở Huế.
Địa chỉ: 55 Hoàng Diệu, Tp. Huế 
Điện thoại: 054.3 525321 – Di động: 0905550026 - 0913439168

Nem và Tré

Ở Huế có 2 món ăn, đúng ra 2 món nhắm rượu, nổi tiếng là Nem và Tré. Nem tré đi liền với nhau như đôi bạn chân tình, như vợ chồng quấn quít khó xa lìạ Nem tré không thể thiếu trong các dịp cưới hỏi của người Huế cũng như trầu cau vậỵ 

Nem Huế khác với nem miền Bắc và nem miền Nam ở cách nêm gia vị. Không bao giờ ta gặp một lọn nem Huế lại có một hạt tiêu tròn ở giữa. Các mùi vị dều hòa tan trong lọn nem xinh xắn. Trong lọn nem có đủ mùi vị của thịt nạc lên men chua, da heo xắt nhỏ, thính, nước mắm kho, đường phèn, muối... Thực lòng khó cản được sự háo hức của vị giác khi thấy từng lọn nem chua ửng hồng xếp thành vòng tròn trong lòng đĩa mời gọi!


Nem Huế

Tré Huế thơm ngon cũng là ở nghệ thuật nêm gia vị và cách thực hiện khá công phu tỉ mỉ: da heo phải ram, thêm tỏi, gừng, mè, thính, muối, đường trộn bóp và gói chặt bằng lá ổi. Bà Trương Thị Bích, con dâu Tùng Thiện Vương Miên Thẩm có viết 1 bài thơ tứ tuyệt để dạy cách làm tré theo lối Huế:

"Thịt này làm tré phải ram da
Tỏi cựu, gừng non xắt sối ra
Thính, muối, mè, đường đều trộn bóp
Gói bằng lá ổi, bó tranh tra." 


Tré bò Huế

Nem Huế thì nhiều nơi làm và bán, nhưng lâu năm và nổi tiếng vẫn là ở đường Đào Duy Từ, góc giao lưu múi cầu và cửa Đông Ba. 

Sẽ rất tiện cho bạn khi đi mua sắm quà Huế vì chỗ này cũng rất gần với các lò mè xửng nổi danh của Huế là Hồng Thuận và Nam Thuận.

Hạt sen


_Đến Huế, lúc trở về làm quà cho bà con bạn bè, người thân trong túi xách du khách nhất định phải có một vài món quà Huế .

Địa phương nào cũng có đặc sản của địa phương đó. Từ Hà Nội vào trong túi xách ta sẽ có một gói bánh cốm xanh, một gói bánh đậu hoặc bánh khảo… Đến Huế, lúc trở về làm quà cho bà con bạn bè, người thân trong túi xách du khách nhất định phải có một vài món quà Huế. Có một người nào đó nói đùa rằng quà… tức là người. Điều đó cũng có một phần nào đúng.



Sen huế

Sen thì nơi đâu mà không có, từ Bắc đến Nam chỗ nào cũng có sen, có sen tức là có hạt sen nhưng nếu nói hạt sen ngon, dở, đậm đà thì không đâu bằng sen Huế nhất là sen hồ Tịnh. Trước kia, dưới thời các vua nhà Nguyễn, hồ Tịnh Tâm được trồng một loại sen đặt biệt: sen bách diệp cánh hồng. Đây là loại sen cảnh trồng trong các hồ nhỏ, hạt của nó cũng nhỏ nhưng ăn rất thơm và rất ngon. Trời nóng nực mà ăn một chén chè hột sen thật không có cái gì tuyệt bằng! Ngày nay, ở Huế các hồ cũng trồng sen nhưng giống sen thường, tuy thế có lẽ nhờ thổ nhưỡng sen ở Huế nếu nói không ngon thì vẫn ngon hơn ở các nơi nhiều.



Hạt sen Huế

Bắt đầu từ tháng 5, du khách có thể đến Huế để ngắm các hồ sen thi nhau nở bông thơm ngát, và nếu muốn có được một số hạt sen tươi đầu mùa. Sen tươi ăn sẽ ngon hơn sen khô nhiều, vị bùi bùi , béo béo của hạt sen đã làm cho bao nhiêu người phải nhớ mãi. 

Nếu sợ cồng kềnh, bạn có thể ghé tham quan chợ Đông Ba ở đây rất nhiều hàng bán hạt sen khô, sen được bóc vỏ ngoài, xoi lấy tim rồi xâu lại từng xâu như chuổi ngọc trai hoặc chuổi tràng hạt, mua loại này làm quà cho người thân cũng vừa tiện lại vừa ý nghĩa. 



Chè hạt sen

Món quà đặc sản này ngoài ý nghĩa của nó ra lại cũng không đắt lắm. Nhưng đắt và rẻ làm gì, một món quà biểu trưng cho một nơi mình đặt chân đến thì đẹp biết bao!

Hạt sen như là một món quà của Huế, là một đặc sản lớn: Hiện nay nó được bán ở nhiều nơi, ở các địa điểm du lịch, các chợ của Huế. Đặc biệt nó được bán nhiều nhất ở chợ Đông Ba Huế, với nhiều loại khác nhau.
*
Kẹo cau, kẹo gừng

*Ai đến Huế, lại không biết đến các loại kẹo, lúc về lại không tay xách nách mang từng bịch lớn đủ thứ kẹo ngọt ngào. Có người nói nghe tiếng Huế đã thấy ngọt ngào, ăn kẹo Huế vào nữa chỉ muốn tan chảy ra mà ở lại Huế, không muốn bước chân đi. 

Mà cũng phải thôi, hãy cứ thử một miếng kẹo cau ngà ngà vàng, thơm thoang thoảng mùi gừng thì có về đến Hà Nội, Sài Gòn hay sang tận hải ngoại cũng thấy cái vị vẫn còn đọng nơi đầu lưỡi đến tê tê.



Kẹo gương Huế

Kẹo cau là một thứ kẹo bình dân dành cho trẻ con, trông như miếng cau chẻ sáu, gồm có phần trong cứng màu vàng nhạt, tượng trưng cho hạt cau, là một phiến nước đường vàng óng; phần ngoài màu trắng, là thịt cau, làm bằng bột trộn đường. Đấy là ngày xưa chứ giờ cũng ít ai bỏ thịt cau vào trong kẹo. Phần vì nhiều người không thích cái vị hăng hăng của cau. Kẹo cau xưa thường được gói trong lá chuối khô, bán cho các o các mệ đi chợ mua thứ kẹo này về cho lũ trẻ nít. Giờ kẹo cau được làm thành miếng như miếng cau mới bổ, gói trong giấy bóng kiếng sạch sẽ. Thứ kẹo này thường được ngậm mà ăn chứ không nhai vì cũng khá cứng. Món quà này cũng rất rể tiền, ngày trước các bà mẹ đi chợ về thế nào trong rỗ cũng có một bì kẹo cau cho con. Ngày nay những người Huế xa quê hương mỗi khi về thăm nhà, thăm quê, lúc ra đi cho dù có nặng nề đến mấy, trong xách tay họ cũng có vài chục bì kẹo cau để làm quà cho những người bên kia ăn, ngậm mà nhớ Huế, nhớ núi Ngự, sông Hương, nhớ Đông Ba, Gia Hội…



Kẹo cau- đặc sản Huế

Kẹo gừng, kẹo búa, kẹo gương... Cái tên kẹo đủ để người ta biết ngay nó có gì trong đó hay giống hình gì đó. Kẹo gừng có trộn gừng, ăn nồng nồng, thơm thơm, có tác dụng làm ấm bụng và thanh guọng, giải cảm rất tốt. Kẹo búa thì làm vuông vuông như đầu búa, ngậm hết buổi mới tan hết cục kẹo. Kẹo gương thì là miếng mật đường dát mỏng như chiếc gương soi, hơi ánh vàng, có mè rang và đậu phộng. Cắn một miếng giòn tan, bùi bùi và thoang thoảng mùi gừng. Kẹo đậu phụng với mạch nha đen đổ trên bánh tráng giòn, ở giữa có đậu phụng rang còn nguyên vỏ mỏng màu đỏ gạch; thường được cắt thành từng miếng nhỏ hình tam giác. Kẹo đậu phụng uống với nước chè Huế thì chỉ muốn ngồi nhâm nhi cho đến hết mình trà và gói kẹo chứ chẳng muốn làm gì.



Các loại kẹo này được bày bán khắp nơi ở thành phố Huế, ở các khu chợ lớn, ở các quầy tạp hóa, đặc biệt là ở các địa điểm tham quan du lịch. Nó như là một điểm đặc biệt của món quà Huế gửi đến các miền xa.

----------


## thietht

Không biết cây bưởi Thanh Trà có mặt trên vùng đất Phú Xuân - Huế từ bao giờ? Nhưng theo sử sách triều Nguyễn hơn 200 năm trước, trong nhiều của ngon vật lạ tiến cung triều Nguyễn, cùng với gạo de An Cựu, nhãn Kim Long, chè Tuần..., bưởi Thanh Trà của làng Nguyệt Biều đã góp mặt như là đặc sản vườn nổi tiếng của vùng đất Phú Xuân.

Ngày nay, bưởi Thanh Trà không còn là đặc sản riêng của làng Nguyệt Biều nữa, mà nó trở thành cây đặc sản vườn ở TT-Huế. Bưởi Thanh Trà có hương vị đặc trưng rất riêng, ngon không kém giống bưởi nào trên cả nước. 

Các vườn cây ăn quả của các vùng phù sa ven sông Ô Lâu, sông Bồ, sông Hương... đều tập trung vào bưởi Thanh Trà, mang lại hiệu quả kinh tế cao.Bưỡi Thanh Trà được tập trung ở các huyện Hương Trà, Phong Điền, TP Huế, Phú Vang... 



Bưởi Thanh Trà


Bưởi Thanh Trà mới chỉ có mặt trên thị trường của các tỉnh lân cận như Đà Nẵng, Quảng Trị, Quảng Bình... và bán tại chỗ cho khách du lịch.

Trái bưởi thanh trà khác các loại bưởi khác từ hình dáng đến hương vị. Da trái thanh trà không xanh mà có màu vàng nắng. Kích cỡ của trái nhỏ nhắn hơn đồng loại, không tròn trịa mà từ cuốn to dần lên.Trái thanh trà nhẹ hơn bưởi các loại, không chỉ vì nhỏ hơn mà còn vì ít nước hơn. Như bù lại với ngoại hình và trọng lượng “tao nhã” ấy, thanh trà thơm ngon đặc biệt, hương vị ngọt thanh giữ lại rất lâu trong miệng sau khi thưởng thức. Thanh trà không chỉ thơm ở những múi ruột của trái, mà thơm từ vỏ, từ lá, tất nhiên cả hoa thanh trà...



Ngoài cách ăn thông thường, người Huế còn dùng thanh trà cả trong lúc uống rượu: Mực khô nướng xé tơi cho vào chảo, đảo qua mấy đủa lấy hơi nóng, xong cho thanh trà đã tách tép nhỏ vào, trộn đều cùng với chút nước mắm chanh ớt tỏi. Vậy là đã có một món nhắm rất chi xứ HuếNhiều người đến Huế không chỉ được thưởng thức hương vị bưởi Thanh Trà tại vườn mà còn không thể nào quên món bưởi trộn mực khô nổi tiếng trong các nhà hàng ở Huế.

Bạn có thể đến trực tiếp các nhà vườn ở ven sông O Lâu, sông Bồ , Sông Hương để tham quan vườn thanh trà cũng như mua loại trái cây đặc sản này.

Giá của Bưỡi Thanh trà không cao lắm : từ 10.000 đến 15 .000 vnđ / quả.

Đó là loại trái cây tuyệt vời, là món quà ý nghĩa !

----------


## thietht

Dầu Tràm Thiên An là sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ 100% nguyên liệu cây Tràm có nguồn gốc từ thiên nhiên. Là một nguồn dược liệu quý giá với nhiều tính năng trị liệu độc đáo mà không một loài thảo dược nào có được.Đó là một bài thuốc quý và một loại thuốc nổi tiếng của Thiên An Huế. 

Từ những sự đúc kết những kinh nghiệm chưng cất dầu truyền thống quý giá của cha ông đã tồn tại nhiều năm qua, kết hợp với việc ứng dụng những phương pháp chiết xuất hiện đại để tạo nên một sản phẩm hoàn hảo dầu tram Thiên An.



Dầu tràm Thiên An


THÀNH PHẦN: 100% Dầu Tràm có nguồn gốc tự nhiên
CÔNG HIỆU: khử độc, sát trùng, xoa dịu, long đàm, cầm máu, khích vận, cầm máu...
TRỊ BỆNH: Các bệnh ngoài da cũng như nội thương: trầy da, chảy máu, sưng bầm, 
muỗi đốt, mẩn ngứa, nhức xương, bong gân, mỏi bắp thịt, cảm mạo, phong hàn, thấp khớp, nhức đầu, sổ mũi, chóng mặt, ăn không tiêu, đau bụng.
Rất thích hợp cho sản phụ, trẻ sơ sinh và người cao tuổi...
CÁCH DÙNG: Xức, thoa, bóp, xông, uống, pha vào nước tắm
Đặc biệt: Không có tác dụng phụ. Sản phẩm để càng lâu càng tốt. 

Chú ý: Do đặc tính là sát khuẩn diệt trùng nên Dầu tràm hiện nay được sử dụng rất rộng rãi không chỉ dùng cho trẻ em và người già mà người ta giờ còn để dùng phòng chống một số bệnh mới đó là H1N1. Cơ quan y tế khuyến cáo chúng ta nên rửa tay sạch sẽ khi đi ra ngoài về và thường xuyên rửa tay nhằm mục đích tẩy rửa diệt trùng diệt khuẩn, và trên thị trường đã bán các loại nước rửa tay để đối phó. Và giờ Dầu tràm là một sản phẩm không thể thiếu với tính linh động mang đi có thể thoa bất cứ lúc nào và ở đâu và mùi hương thơm mát mà không một loại dầu nào có thể mang tới cảm giác dễ chịu như Dầu tràm.

Dầu Tràm được bày bán rộng khắp ở Huế.
Giá của chai dầu tràm tùy theo kích cỡ.
Chai: 100ml giá 38.000vnđ
Chai: 175ml giá 67.000vnđ
Chai: 500ml giá 150.000vnđ

----------


## thietht

Cùng với tôm chua, ruốc, mắm sò Lăng Cô là món ăn đặc sản vùng đất cố đô. Lăng Cô là một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng thuộc huyện Phú Lộc, Thừa Thiên - Huế nằm ở chân đèo Hải Vân, cách thành phố Huế chừng 80 km. Ngoài bãi biển 12 km, ở đây còn có đầm An Cư rộng chừng 1800 ha thông ra biển Đông, non nước thật hữu tình.

Đầm An Cư và biển Lăng Cô có vô số hải sản như tôm, cá, cua, mực và sò ốc. Đặc biệt có sò huyết, một món ăn nổi tiếng xưa nay. Tuy nhiên, món ăn phổ thông nhất là món mắm sò được khách phương xa và giới sành ăn ưa thích và thường dùng làm quà biếu người thân. Sò ở Lăng Cô có quanh năm, chất lượng chẳng thua gì sò huyết đầm Ô Loan ( Phú Yên).



Mắm sò ăn kèm thịt luộc

*Cách làm mắm sò:
Ngoài món ăn tươi, sò còn đem làm mắm gọi là mắm sò.Công đoạn chế biến của ngư dân để có mắm ngon quả là công phu và lành nghề. Sò bắt về đem rửa sạch vỏ, cho vào chiếc thau nhựa rồi lấy mũi dao nhọn cạy miệng, chẻ vỏ. Chẻ vỏ sò phải khéo tay, thao tác phải nhanh nhẹn. Muốn có mắm ngon, sò chẻ vỏ phải giữ nguyên cả ruột. Sò chẻ xong đem sàng rửa sạch cho hết nước đục, loại bỏ hết cát xong để cho ráo. Sau đó lấy ớt bột, củ riềng thái chỉ, đậu xanh rang và muối hột, tất cả đều cho vào thau sò trộn cho thật đều. Bấy giờ mới cho mắm vào chừng 2/3 chai, đậy nắp thật kín. Trong khoảng từ 10 đến 15 hôm, nước sò đọng lại ở đáy chai cỡ 2 lóng tay, còn thịt sò thì nổi lên trên mặt. Như thế mắm sò đã chín, có thể đem ra dùng được.



Mắm sò

Ăn mắm sò phải đúng điệu nghệ mới ngon. Cơm gạo trắng còn đang bốc hơi nóng hổi, ăn với mắm sò kèm rau sống chưa đủ, còn phải tăng thêm phụ gia như tỏi, ớt bột, khế lát, đu đủ bào thành sợi, cộng thêm đĩa thịt heo ba chỉ luộc nữa mới ngon hết ý. Cũng như mắm thái, mắm sặc ở miệt vườn Nam Bộ, mắm sò cũng thích hợp với rau sống, càng nhiều rau ăn càng ngon, tăng thêm khẩu vị. Cứ gắp một miếng rau chấm vào mắm sò, kẹp miếng thịt heo cho vô miệng không quên cắn trái ớt rồi nhẩn nha nhai, và thêm miếng cơm nóng. Vừa nhai, vừa tận hưởng cái hương vị, ôi thật khó tả làm sao, nó cứ ngấm dần, ngấm dần xuống tận đáy cổ...

Cùng với món tôm chua, mắm ruốc, mắm sò Lăng Cô là đặc sản của đất Cố Đô. 



Du khách đặt chân đến Huế thế nào cũng được mời thưởng thức. Chắc chắn đây là món ăn lạ miệng, ngon và bổ, ăn mãi không nhàm, dùng trong bữa ăn hàng ngày hay trong các đám tiệc hoặc dùng làm quà biếu cho người thân đều có giá trị. 

Địa chỉ mua mắm sò ngon: Du khách có thể mua mắm sò làm quà cho bạn bè, người thân trước khi lên đèo Hải Vân về phương Nam hay sau khi qua đèo Hải Vân ra Bắc. 

Giá : Hiện một chai mắm sò sặc có giá từ 30.000 - 35.000 đ/chai. Mắm sò bi chỉ có giá 20.000đ/chai.
*

----------


## thietht

Đến với xứ Huế chắc hẳn ai cũng có phần nào liên tưởng đến hình ảnh thiếu nữ Huế với tà áo dài màu tím, trên tay là chiếc nón bài thơ duyên dáng. Đây là điều tạo nên nét đặc trưng biểu tượng cho Cố Đô. Khi đến Du lịch Huế du khách nên chọn cho mình những chiếc nón bài thơ xinh đẹp, chắc chắn đây là món quà hết sức ý nghĩa cho những người thân yêu của bạn.


Nghề làm nón lá hình thành và phát triển ở Huế hàng trăm năm nay, với rất nhiều làng nón nổi tiếng như: Dạ Lê, Phú Cam, Đốc Sơ, Triều Tây, Kim Long, Sịa... Nghề nón tuy không thịnh vượng như xưa, nhưng vẫn còn đó những làng nghề, những người thợ tài hoa âm thầm gắn bó với việc chằm nón.

Mỗi năm, các làng nghề này sản xuất hàng triệu chiếc nón, không chỉ đáp ứng nhu cầu tiêu thụ, mà còn là món quà lưu niệm đặc sắc cho du khách mỗi khi đến Huế.

Để có được chiếc nón ưng ý, các nghệ nhân làm nón Huế phải trải qua nhiều công đoạn rất tỷ mỷ. Từ chọn khung, uốn vành, lợp lá, cắt hoa văn, rồi đến chằm và cuối cùng là đánh bóng bảo quản, đưa ra thị trường. Vì thế, sự phân công lao động trong các làng nghề nón rất chuyên nghiệp: thợ làm khung, thợ chuốt vành, thợ chằm nón... mỗi người một việc. Làm khung, chuốt vành là công đoạn đầu tiên quyết định độ khum, độ tròn, hình dáng, kích cỡ của chiếc nón. Khung nón được làm bằng gỗ nhẹ, có mái cong đều với nhiều kích cỡ, mỗi khung nón có thể dùng vài chục năm. Vành nón được làm bằng thân cây lồ ô, cây mung có rất nhiều ở Thừa Thiên-Huế, được chẻ, chuốt tròn thanh thoát, mỗi chiếc nón có từ 15 - 16 vành, được ví như “16 vành trăng”. Việc chọn lá làm nón được tuyển lựa xử lý qua nhiều khâu như: hấp, sấy, phơi sương, ủi phẳng nhưng vẫn phải giữ cho mặt lá màu trắng xanh.


Tiếp đến là công đoạn lợp lá, đặt hoa văn, biểu tượng giữa hai lớp lá sao cho cân đối hài hòa trong không gian của chiếc nón, để khi soi lên các hoa văn hiện rõ. Biểu tượng ẩn hiện trong nón lá bài thơ thường là hình ảnh cầu Trường Tiền, núi Ngự Bình, Ngọ Môn, Phu Văn Lâu, đi kèm các câu thơ nổi tiếng viết về Huế được cắt bằng giấy bóng ngũ sắc, nên càng nổi bật giữa nền xanh trắng của lá nón. Chằm lá vào vành là công đoạn quan trọng nhất, đòi hỏi người thợ phải có sự cần mẫn khéo léo để đường kim, mũi cước thẳng, đều mềm mại theo độ cong của vành nón. Công đoạn này thường do người phụ nữ thực hiện. Vì thế ở các làng nón, con gái được dạy nghề rất sớm, 14 - 15 tuổi đã thành thạo nghề. Nón lá sau khi hoàn tất được quét một lớp dầu bóng bằng nhựa thông pha cồn để tăng độ bóng, độ bền và chống thấm nước.

Ở Huế, từ các chợ lớn như Đông Ba, An Cựu, Bến Ngự... đến các chợ nhỏ như Sịa, Phò Trạch,… chợ nào cũng có hàng nón. Đặc biệt, chợ Dạ Lê là chợ chuyên bán nón được duy trì từ hàng trăm năm nay, là đầu mối lớn để nón Huế vào Nam, ra Bắc.


Hiện nay, du lịch đang phát triển mạnh, nón lá trở thành mặt hàng lưu niệm mang nét văn hóa đặc sắc của Huế được du khách ưa chuộng. Nhiều du khách đã về tận các làng nón để được tận mắt chứng kiến và tham gia vào các công đoạn của nghề làm nón. Họ thực sự bất ngờ và thích thú khi được người thợ nón lưu ảnh, tên của mình trên chiếc nón bài thơ mang về làm kỷ niệm. Chị Nguyễn Thị Thúy - nghệ nhân làm nón nổi tiếng ở làng nón Phú Cam, người đã từng được mời sang Nhật Bản biểu diễn và triển lãm nghề làm nón Huế - tự hào nói: Không ngờ nón Huế lại được nhiều người biết và yêu thích đến thế. Cứ mỗi lần chằm nón cho du khách xem là tôi hãnh diện lắm!...

Trên đường phố Huế, không ít nữ du khách nước ngoài rất duyên dáng với chiếc nón Huế. Chiếc nón bài thơ là một kênh quảng bá hình ảnh Huế rộng rãi mà hiệu quả nhất trong số các sản phẩm làng nghề truyền thống nơi đây. Mỗi chiếc nón không chỉ thể hiện tài hoa người thợ qua từng đường kim, mũi cước mà còn tôn vinh văn hóa Huế qua hình ảnh biểu tượng của Huế, qua những câu thơ đi cùng năm tháng với Huế. Hiện nón Huế là sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ đầu tiên của cả nước được Cục Sở hữu trí tuệ (Bộ Khoa học và Công nghệ) cấp chứng nhận bảo hộ chỉ dẫn địa lý (tháng 8/2010) và trở thành nét văn hóa, nét duyên không thể thiếu trong đời sống người dân xứ Huế.

----------


## hantt.163

* Quà Huế nổi tiếng nhất là nem, chả, tôm chua, mè xững, hạt sen, bánh phu  thê, bánh ít đen, các loại bánh hột sen, đậu xanh, bánh trái cây...Hay  bạn cũng có thể mua một số món hàng lưu niệm như: tranh thêu tay, hàng  thủ công mỹ nghệ... làm quà tặng người thân, bạn bè.*

*Các loại đặc sản Huế:* 
Nem chả bà Ký:  
Địa chỉ: số 3 đường Ðào Duy Từ gần cửa Ðông Ba.  

Mè xững Nam Thuận:  
Địa chỉ: số 135 đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, TP. Huế. 
Điện thoại: (054) 522838.  

Ðặc sản Huế Thiên Hương: 
Địa chỉ: số 131 đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, TP. Huế.  

Bánh Huế Bà Bốn: 
Địa chỉ: số 5 đường Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, TP. Huế. 
Điện thoại: (054) 529254  *

Các loại quà lưu niệm:* 

Phòng tranh thêu lụa Cố Ðô XQ: chuyên sản xuất và cung cấp tranh thêu nghệ thuật cao cấp. 
Địa chỉ: số 81 Trần Hưng Ðạo, TP. Huế.  
Ðiện thoại: (054) 527642 

Hướng Dương: chuyên bán các sản phẩm mỹ nghệ: tranh vẽ 
Địa chỉ: số 59 đường Phan Đăng Lưu, TP. Huế.   

Cửa hàng sơn mài Như Ý: Chuyên hàng sơn mài, tranh thêu và các sản phẩm mỹ nghệ khác. 
Địa chỉ: 10 Hùng Vương, TP. Huế.  
Điện thoại: (054) 832916  

Chợ Ðông Ba: trung tâm thương mại của tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế. 
Địa chỉ: 13 Trần Hưng Đạo, TP. Huế.  
Ðiện thoại: (054) 512653  

Chợ An Cựu: 
Địa chỉ: 89 Hùng Vương, TP. Huế.  
Ðiện thoại: (054) 845655    _(Nguồn: Theo huesoft.com.vn)_

----------


## kvdd1102

> * Quà Huế nổi tiếng nhất là nem, chả, tôm chua, mè xững, hạt sen, bánh phu  thê, bánh ít đen, các loại bánh hột sen, đậu xanh, bánh trái cây...Hay  bạn cũng có thể mua một số món hàng lưu niệm như: tranh thêu tay, hàng  thủ công mỹ nghệ... làm quà tặng người thân, bạn bè.*
> 
> *Các loại đặc sản Huế:* 
> Nem chả bà Ký:  
> Địa chỉ: số 3 đường Ðào Duy Từ gần cửa Ðông Ba.  
> 
> Mè xững Nam Thuận:  
> Địa chỉ: số 135 đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, TP. Huế. 
> Điện thoại: (054) 522838.  
> ...


 Thông tin của bạn rất hữu ích với mình.

----------


## thientai206

những cái đẹp nhất thì không thể mua về làm quà được  :Smile:  chỉ có thể có được nhờ trải nghiệm  :tongue:

----------


## hoaban

Huế là điểm du lịch tuyệt vời, tôi yê Huế mộng mơ...

----------


## hangnt

*Cửa hàng bán đặc sản Huế lâu đời nhất tại Huế. Chuyên cung cấp tất cả các loại đặc sản Huế cho quý khách mua làm quà.*

*Chuyên cung cấp sỉ và lẻ đặc sản Huế :*
- Các loại mè xửng - Rượu Ngự Tửu
- Minh Mạng thang - Rượu mật gấu
- Trà Cung Đình - Trà Hoàng Đế - Trà thảo dược
- Tôm chua - Tép chua
- Mắm cà - Mắm ruốc
- Hạt sen - Nón lá...

Địa chỉ : 27 Trần Thúc Nhẫn - 22 Nguyễn Huệ - TP Huế
ĐT : 054.3825350 Gặp MỆ TY

*Healing the Wounded Heart Shop*

_Healing the Wounded Heart Shop (HWH) là một cửa hàng tại Hue, Việt Nam. HWH là một dự án của tổ chức phi lợi nhuận SPIRAL, trụ sở tại California (www.spiralfoundation.org), cùng với sự hợp tác của văn phòng Tư vấn di truyền và hỗ trợ trẻ khuyết tật OGCDC, trực thuộc Đại học Y Dược, Huế_


Tổ chức SPIRAL và OGCDC đã cung cấp công việc cho những nghệ nhân khuyết tật tại Việt Nam từ năm 2003. Những sản phẩm được tạo ra bởi những nghệ nhân ở Huế và bán tại các cửa hàng, bên cạnh đó các sản phẩm này được bán kí gửi ở các khách sạn ở Huế và các cửa hàng bán lẻ tại Hoa Kỳ để gây quỹ SPIRAL, và tất cả lợi nhuận đều được chuyển về nhằm trả lương một cách xứng đáng cho các nghệ nhân và những hỗ trợ nhân đạo. HWH Shop là một dự án mới để có thể khiến dự án này bền vững mãi ở Việt Nam. Được thành lập vào mùa xuân năm 2009, HWH bây giờ đang trên đà phát triển tốt trở thành một doanh nghiệp nhân đạo bền vững.

Tổ chức của chúng tôi tự hào luôn đáng tin cậy, minh bạch và đạo đức. Chúng tôi cũng luôn tự hào ở chất lượng sản phẩm và sự đối đãi công bằng với nhân viên của chúng tôi. Hiện tại, chúng tôi cung cấp việc làm cho 16 nghệ nhân khuyết tật tại Huế, không những cung cấp việc làm mà còn bảo hiểm y tế, bảo hiểm xã hội, chỗ ở, các chi phí điện nước còn thêm một bữa ăn trưa và một bữa ăn chiều hàng ngày và trợ cấp cho việc vui chơi giải trí. Đa số các nghệ nhân của chúng tôi bị khiếm thính, khuyết tật chân, mồ côi cha mẹ và được đào tạo việc làm như may, đan giỏ và những loại sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ khác. Thông qua việc sử dụng nhân công khuyết tật với mức lương xứng đáng, chúng tôi đã nỗ lực giúp những nghệ nhân này trở thành những công dân có khả năng sản xuất đáng tự hào của xã hội. Những nghệ nhân của chúng tôi cảm thấy như được tiếp thêm sức mạnh khi được đóng góp cho xã hội thông qua việc gây quỹ hỗ trợ các ca phẫu thuật tim. Sau hai năm đầu tiên hoạt động bán hàng tại Huế kể từ năm 2009, chúng tôi đã tài trợ 18 ca phẫu thuật tim và khi lợi nhuận tăng thì khả năng viện trợ nhân đạo của dự án cũng sẽ được tăng theo.  Những nghệ nhân nhận được thông tin những gia đình đã nhận được sự hỗ trợ của chúng tôi, và đã đến thăm một số gia đình để gặp gỡ với các bệnh nhân.


Tất cả sản phẩm đều được thiết kế bởi những nghệ nhân và quản lý của HWH shop; công việc thiết kế là cả một sự nỗ lực sáng tạo của tập thể. Sản phẩm của chúng tôi được sáng tạo cùng với sự trân trọng nền thủ công truyền thống Việt Nam, và sự xem trọng vấn đề bảo vệ môi trường. Chúng tôi đã thiết lập một hệ thống tái chế ở địa phương, và tạo ra sản phẩm từ những vật liệu tái chế như lon soda nhôm, chai nước nhựa , bao bì mì tôm , oishi và túi nilon. Đa số sản phẩm được bán tại quầy HWH, sản xuất tại xưởng sản xuất của chúng tôi tại Huế, nhưng chúng tôi cũng có bán những sản phẩm đến từ xưởng sản xuất anh em của chúng tôi tại Nepal. Xưởng sản xuất của chúng tôi tại số nhà 69 Bà Triệu, Huế gần ngay quầy HWH tại số nhà 23 Võ Thị Sáu, Huế và luôn chào đón quý khách đến tham quan trong giờ làm việc

*Cửa hàng:*
Địa chỉ: 23 Võ Thị Sáu, Huế, Việt Nam.
Giờ làm việc: 8:00-10:00 (nghỉ trưa từ 12h-14h), làm việc cả tuần.
Email: hwhhue@gmail.com
Điện thoại: 054 381 7643

----------


## dung89

Mè xửng no 1, ngày bé mình nghiện món này

----------


## hangnt

*Cửa hàng bán đặc sản Huế lâu đời nhất tại Huế. Chuyên cung cấp tất cả các loại đặc sản Huế cho quý khách mua làm quà.*

Chuyên cung cấp sỉ và lẻ đặc sản Huế :
- Các loại mè xửng - Rượu Ngự Tửu
- Minh Mạng thang - Rượu mật gấu
- Trà Cung Đình - Trà Hoàng Đế - Trà thảo dược
- Tôm chua - Tép chua
- Mắm cà - Mắm ruốc
- Hạt sen - Nón lá...

Địa chỉ : 27 Trần Thúc Nhẫn - 22 Nguyễn Huệ - TP Huế
ĐT : 054.3825350 Gặp MỆ TY

----------


## chinhan

Ở Huế có sản phẩm dầu tràm rất nổi tiếng các bạn có thể mua vể để sử dụng để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho cả gia đình và làm quà tặng cho mọi người thật ý nghĩa. Dầu tràm thì các bạn có thể chọn sản phẩm *dầu tràm Tiến Triều* chất lượng khá ổn

----------

